# Music- a gift from heaven!



## beethoven_fan92 (Nov 15, 2007)

I was just sitting here and listening to music, a piece for piano, "Nuages gris" by Franz Liszt, then I came to think about music;
Sometimes, when you listen to music, it is so beautiful that you feel like crying...
There is no words for it, but you get so sad and empty of words. Speechless. 
How is it possible to write such beautiful music?
Music is like poetry, it affects you, maybe it changes you? But you dont know what has changed, but it is just something...
Something within you that is impossible to describe. 
You try to bescribe it, but it looks dry on the paper, without feelings... You are afraid of loosing this feeling for ever, but dont know how to hold on to it. 
Because, after all, it is nothing more than some notes on a paper?

What would we be without music???? I cant find an answer!!!


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

thank you for sharing a page from your own diary.


----------



## rich23434565 (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree! I can't imagine life without music, and yet the effect it has and the way it works on the mind is impossible to describe. Just an arrangement of notes, but what makes one piece of music profoundly beautiful, radiant or melancholy while another piece can seem lifeless and dull. At the moment I'm listening to the happy-go-lucky final movement of Mozart's G minor string quintet, and it's so ebullient, bouyant and full of life, and so very beautifully written. And I also agree that music can really change someone and alter them on a deep level.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Might it be that what we feel when listening to music that moves us in the way you have described is the love put into the composition.
There is a magic that happens when a person loves what ever they are doing and I believe it can be felt or heard or tasted or seen by others...
Handels Watermusic moves me tremendously. I do not know why nor do I want to know why at this point. I am happy it does!!!


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Music- a gift from science!

Fixed.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

You know, there is a theory that all energy in the universe comes from the vibration of the stringy sub-atomic particles. The "String Theory" is one I like cos the heart of the Orchestra is a collection of vibrating strings! The immitation of the power of the universe at the heart of the orchestra - exiting!


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Edward Elgar said:


> You know, there is a theory that all energy in the universe comes from the vibration of the stringy sub-atomic particles.


yep, there is indeed a theory like that.



Edward Elgar said:


> The "String Theory" is one I like cos the heart of the Orchestra is a collection of vibrating strings!


okay, that's going a bit to far, how is "strings"- theoretical tiny units of matter= orchestral strings?



Edward Elgar said:


> The immitation of the power of the universe at the heart of the orchestra - exiting!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Music is very subjective, what moves one person does not _necessary_ move another, also what you find wonderful one day may effect you quite differently to morrow, familiarity with a work also makes it more enjoyable.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I cry when I hear some pieces. I feel like I am not worthy of such beauty. I don't think science can explain our ability to do such things. I listen, I feel, and I become humbled by such an amazing thing. Music is the art of arts. 

Many of the great things mankind has achieved is taken for granted. I think the world would be a better place if we would all just stop and listen. Some things are better left unexplained.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Though it doesn't detract from the beauty of art, music (and all other arts) can be described at length as the by-products of the evolutionary history of the human mind. It is explicable by science, but some people shy away from that fact. I don't see why, I think such knowledge makes the unique nature of art even more beautiful


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Isn't music such a strange artform?

Really, what is it? And what is it about us that can affect us so emotionally?

Music, if you break it down to its barest minimum, is a series or rising and falling pitches. (Please don't remind me about harmony and instrumental timbre and all of that...like I said, I have stripped it to its bare minimum.)

In other word, it's sound with fluxating pitches. Why is this so profound?

The visual and written arts are so much more tangible. Music is quite esoteric. I think it's a grand mystery as to why human being react with such fervor to rising and falling pitches organized in time.


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Andante said:


> Music is very subjective, what moves one person does not _necessary_ move another, also what you find wonderful one day may effect you quite differently to morrow, familiarity with a work also makes it more enjoyable.


Yes, this is very true. On one occasion I remember being moved to tears by Mendellsohn's overture to a Midsummer Night's Dream. I have listened to it many times since, and thoroughly enjoyed it, but not being able to work out how exactly I could be so moved by it. Response to music is often an unpredictable and fleeting thing. Usually if I listen to a piece of music a second time after being moved, it never has the same effect - perhaps there is an element of being surprised by an interpretation or hearing an aspect to it that you have not heard before that is necessary to experience the music with maximum psychological effect.


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I read somewhere that Mahler's 5th; the adagio, was said to be the saddest piece of music ever written. I suppose though that is subjective too. Another, the name of which eludes me, was being played so many times at instances of suicide.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

michael walsh said:


> I read somewhere that Mahler's 5th; the adagio, was said to be the saddest piece of music ever written.


I read somewhere that the adagio in Mahler 5 is not as sad as Barber's Adagio for Strings.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Mozart's Lacrymosa in his Requiem Mass was very sad. Beethoven's second movement of his 7th symphony was very much so.


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I never tire of Beethoven's Sonata No. 5; the Spring Symphony. It never fails to at least bring a strange sadness to my heart, at best put me in communication with my soul. Plaintive or melancholia are the words that comes to mind. 

How long have we got on this one?  

The adagio from his Piano Trio in B Flat Major / the heart-rending introspection of the adagio from his piano Concerto No.5 'The Emperor'.


----------

